# crazy 4x4 I pll parity



## ranchlingger (Jun 2, 2011)

can someone help me with this? my regular 4x4 pll parity messes up the inner circle pieces.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2011)

l'U2r'D2rU2r'D2M2D2l'U2lD2l'U2r'

Don't have a cube with me so idk if it works, but it should.


----------

